# Favorite scherzo in a symphony



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

What are y'all's favorite scherzos in a symphony?
Mine:
Bruckner 7
Mahler 5
Dvorak 7


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler 5 probably:tiphat:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't really have a favorite but I'll say Dvorak 8.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought Dvorak 8 didn't have a scherzo?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

First ones that come to my mind are Beethoven 9 and Bruckner 9.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

R3PL4Y said:


> I thought Dvorak 8 didn't have a scherzo?


Indeed it does: 




The title of the movement is "Allegretto grazioso" but the piece itself can be called a scherzo.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Schumann's Second. How is it possible for human beings to play so fast, and how is it possible that something so fast has such a perfect structure?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Dvoràk 7 is very nice indeed. Shall we dance?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't do favourites, but Walton 1 deserves a mention. Very fast, very fun


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Bruckner's 4th, 8th, and 9th.
Glazunov's 3rd & 8th.
Elgar's 2nd.
Stanford's 3rd "Irish."
Tchaikovsky's "Manfred."
Dohnanyi's 1st Symphony.
Goldmark's "Rustic Wedding."
Felix Draeseke's First.
Alfven's 3rd.
Dvorak's 5th, 8th, and 9th.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

The scherzo of Bruckner 9 is about as far as you can get musically from a joke.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mahler 2nd. In my opinion, this scherzo works on so many levels - and it is much darker and more evil than it seems.


----------



## hansklein (May 1, 2016)

My favorite scherzos:
Mahler 9
Beethoven 3, 5, 7, 9
Schubert 5, 9
Dvorak 7
Bruckner 8
Sibelius 1
Prokofiev 5 (I'd call it a scherzo)


----------

